# Starting to get a bag?



## Small_Stars (Mar 1, 2013)

I posted a couple weeks back on a mare with no bag, but had the dates mixed up. She is actually due this coming Thursday. Anyway, she is just starting to make a bag, but I couldn't get anything out of it yet. Does it look like it has a ways to go till it's full?


----------



## weerunner (Mar 1, 2013)

It's looking real good. Might be you are going to have a foal in the next week or so.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 2, 2013)

That's quite a good bag and it looks as though she is right on the 'new' dates you posted for her. Hope you have everything ready for the foaling as I dont think you will have to wait very much longer. Good luck!!


----------



## Small_Stars (Mar 2, 2013)

This is her cleaned up and make-up on pic.




And this is her all fuzzy, preggo pic.




The breeder we got her from did loan us a foalalert to put on her, so that will help. Will probably be a lot of false alarms as she likes to lay down at night, but I'd rather run out there 100 times than miss it.

I am worried as it is still very cold at night. Anyone else have cold weather foals? Do they do ok? I have 2 blankets to put on it and I have a heater, but the barn isn't insulated and I wonder how much good the heater will really do.


----------



## Small_Stars (Mar 2, 2013)

Just for fun, this is a pic of her and her foal from last year.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow wonderful photos, thank you for sharing. Her bag looks very promising and as Diane said once those nipples start to point down you should get your new baby.

down


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful pictures - love the one of her with her foal! I hope the weather improves for you over the next week or so, but loads of warm bedding and a rug should keep the new little one warm - I wouldn't trust a heater due to the posibility of fire. Just keep your straw (or hay if you are using it) well banked up round the edges (and doorway) of her stall to cut down any draughts at foal level and you should be fine - fesh air never hurt anyone but draughts can be deadly for little ones.

Good luck and safe foaling.


----------



## Small_Stars (Mar 3, 2013)

OK, I have straw pushed up around the walls. I have another bale on standby. We have the monitor up and running and we'll hang that on her halter when we bring her up from pasture. We have towels, foal blankets, tail wrap, iodine, etc all ready to go. I think we're just about ready and I am getting very excited!


----------



## Small_Stars (Mar 5, 2013)

She had her foal tonight! The monitor didn't do us a bit of good as she never laid down to have it. We went out to check on her and there was a wobbly legged, nearly dry foal standing there. Have no clue what it is. Mama is very protective over her foal right now. We did get blankets on the foal because it's very cold. I'm hoping between the stall heater and the blankets it will stay warm enough. It is shivering a bit. The straw in her stall is deep, so hopefully it can bed down in that and stay warm. I'll try to post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow this is surprising and very welcome news! I'm so excited for you and your new mama! Please let us know how your foal is doing, boy or girl, color and of course, LOTS of pics! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Small_Stars (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks.



Have no clue if it's a boy or girl yet. Mama is very protective and it was all we could do to get the foal blankets on. LOL So, I decided blankets was good enough at the moment. I left her alone. I have two blankets on the foal. It's still awfully cold. Mama is being very good though and has already nursed. It turned out to be a solid sorrel without a speck of white on it except for maybe 10 white hairs on its forehead. Other than that, no spots. That was kind of disappointing. LOL


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 6, 2013)

Haha, that's the way it goes. We're starting to wonder if all our foals will be solid black. The mares colors are grulla, black, palomino, silver bay, silver dapple pinto. But those first two we lost were both black, no white to be seen. Makes me wonder. I'm so glad your little one is healthy, up and nursing though! Can't wait to hear more about the baby. I worry so much about the cold too, it's scary! Sounds like your little one is just fine though.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 6, 2013)

Congratulations!!! Looking forward to seeing the pics when you get them.

You might want to put a halter and lead on mama when you handle the foal - either have a handler hold her still OR tie her up where you can keep baby in front of her but keep yourselves out of range of hooves or teeth. Then keep the foal between you and mama to lesson her anxiety - that should allow you to handle baby quite nicely!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 6, 2013)

MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!! Yes, as has been said, with a protective mare, always keep the foal between you and her to stop her worrying about it. I would also offer your girl a treat and get a headcollar on (be patient and understanding with her at the moment) when you go to handle the foal, but I would never leave a headcollar on a mare with a foal at foot.

Your mare now needs several small wet feeds to get her digestive system working properly again or she may get a touch of colic if fed dry food only. Still give her access to plenty of hay as well of course. Does she seem ok - no rolling or too much laying down? Glad to hear the foal has been feeding, just keep an eye out for him/her to pass the first few small droppings without too much straining. If you see baby looking uncomfortable and straining to pass these first droppings, you may need to call your vet as baby may have an internal blockage that your vet will easily be able to sort out for you.

Are you still in contact with the breeder you got her from, if so, perhaps a call to her for any advice if you are concerned about anything? I think you are quite right to leave Momma and new baby alone to get to know each other and to make that special bond together, just keep a really close eye on them both to make sure they are OK. A lot of mares are very protective for the first few days/a week or so, but with understanding and careful handling, they soon relax and are happy to share their new baby with you and the family.

Again, many congratulations - please ask for any advice if you have any worries. Oh and dont worry about the spots - many horses spot out later - we waited 2 years for one of ours to finally show us its spots!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 6, 2013)

Congratulations



I am so glad all went well. Paula and Anna have given excellent advice so the only thing I can think of to add is to remember to worm mum within 24 hours of foaling as this will avoid the foal getting runny stools when mum has her first heat.


----------



## atotton (Mar 6, 2013)

Congrats, can't wit to see pictures!


----------



## chandab (Mar 6, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Small_Stars (Mar 6, 2013)

Mama is still very protective this morning, but I did manage to get a couple of pictures.



The baby did pass its droppings, but I haven't seen mama poop yet. We gave her a small feeding last night after she foaled and then I fed her this morning. She really hasn't been rolling or laying down at all particularly. I'll keep an eye on her for that though. I was mostly concerned with the baby getting chilled and was watching that, but all is well there. I guess now I need to keep an eye on mama. I'll get her wormed pretty soon too.





Here's a couple of quick pictures.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 6, 2013)

Baby is adorable



Keep an eye on baby to see when it pees and where it comes from





Congrats


----------



## Small_Stars (Mar 6, 2013)

Eagle said:


> Baby is adorable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Yeah really. I keep watching, but the foal just isn't cooperative.


----------



## lexischase (Mar 6, 2013)

So precious! Congrats!!


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 6, 2013)

So gorgeous! Hopefully you will get to see what you have soon lol. We're all just thrilled you have a happy and healthy foal. Keep those pics coming!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 6, 2013)

The baby is adorable! Sometimes it can take up to 12 before Mom goes since she is kinda numb there. Make sure she drinks lots of water and if you are concerned you can give her some milk of magnesia, but this usauly resolves on its own.


----------



## atotton (Mar 6, 2013)

Adorable baby for sure. Love the rich colouring.


----------



## Small_Stars (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok, it's official....it's a he.



I was a bit disappointed with the lack of coloring, but his sire is First Knights Dare To Dream and his grand sire is First Knights Bit O Hot Shot....so I have high hopes for his conformation regardless of color.





Mama did finally go poo.



Other than her squealing and getting cranky when he bumps her, all seems to be well. Happy about that.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 6, 2013)

Congratulations on your



Don't worry about mum screaming, some mares are quite vocal with their new babies


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh a big, bouncy baby BOY!! Again many congratulations.





Glad that both he and his beautiful clever Momma are doing well.


----------



## countrymini (Mar 7, 2013)

He is gorgeous! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Small_Stars (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you.





Quick question....how long till I can take them outdoors and let them run around? We're supposed to be getting up into the 60's and sunny. Very nice out. They've been in the stall, but I was wondering when it's ok for him to go out and see the world and enjoy the sunshine? How soon do you let yours out? Also, we have another mini that is 2 years old. She's not mean, but nutty as a fruit cake....how soon can I let them out with mama and baby? Should I keep them separated until the baby is weaned or better?


----------



## weerunner (Mar 7, 2013)

I take baby and momma out into the world in a separate little paddock to romp on day 3 or so. They stay out for about an hour or so the first day and I slowly up that over the next week or two. By one week as long as everything is going well I take them out into the main paddock with the other girls, and weanlings and lead them around making sure eveyrone is going to be respectful. There is usually lots of curious noses wanting to smell baby, but once the initial excitement is over I take off the lead lines and let them go. Adult minis are usually extremely patient with the little ones jumping on them and being silly. Never had a baby hurt yet using this method.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 7, 2013)

I usually let mine out a couple of times a day for an hour a time from day one. My mares are all used to being out in the pasture and would probably hate me if I left them closed in. The only weather that will stop me is cold rain. Let mum graze somewhere alone but preferable where the others can see her and baby and mum will also feel safer if she isn't totally alone. Mine are all used to being together so I usually put them back with their babies after a week to 10 days. It is hard really to say as each horse reacts differently and I was very lucky that all my mares have always got on very well.


----------



## Small_Stars (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks.



It's really warm today, but windy and I debated letting her out for just a bit to stretch her legs and run off some energy. It's not a very big pen, but bigger than her stall with lots of sunshine. I might wait another day and take her out tomorrow, but I did open the top door to her stall so she could see outside and she is very antsy wanting out real bad.

She's still pretty aggressive to the other young mare as they're stalls are side by side and I wonder about turning them out together. I don't plan on turning them out for awhile, but wonder how this is going to go. When it comes time for that, I will probably wait till husband is home so everyone can be on lead line till we make sure that everyone is going to be nice to each other. LOL


----------



## Never2Mini (Mar 7, 2013)

Aw Congrats !!! He is to cute !


----------



## Eagle (Mar 7, 2013)

I prefer to put them out as soon as possible, I learnt from Anna that it is much safer than keeping the mare in for days and then have her so wound up that when she finally gets out she charges all over frightening and risking the foal. I understand that everyones set up is different and we all do the best we can with what we have. When you have several pregnant mares and mares with foals they all just seem to get along nicely, obviously with a younger mare only it makes things harder to sort out. Can you sort out a turn out area for mum and baby near the other mare so they can see each other?


----------



## countrymini (Mar 7, 2013)

Whatever you decide, dont forget to take photos of his first day out!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes you need to get them out for exercise as soon as possible - weather allowing. It is not good for mares to stay confined after foaling - unless for medical reasons - as they can get very stressed which is not good for their milk supply! Also the new baby needs to be able to run around to help its digestion and to expand its lungs/strengthen its muscles.

I would keep your younger mare inside for a few days while Momma and baby are enjoying their outside time - Momma is already telling you that she doesn't want the young girl anywhere near her new baby, so I wouldn't try with them next door to each other with just a fence inbetween them for a few days yet - Momma rushing to the fence to 'chase off' the youngster, and possibly kicking out could get the foal unintentionally injured.

Once Momma has settled down a bit, then try your young girl next to her with a safe (foal safe as well) fence between them. You may have to keep them like this for quite a long while depending upon what your mare thinks - her behaviour will tell you when the time is right to try putting them all together. How soon can you get Momma and baby out into a larger paddock? Once baby is rushing around, small areas are not so good as he will be having to do too many stops and starts with his young, immature muscles, he needs the space to be able to run in large circles to build up his strength and to expand his lung capacity.

Of course, as Renee says, things are governed by the amount of space available and I dont know your set up, but the rule of thumb is to always give your animals (especially the youngsters) as much space as is possible.

Oh and dont forget the camera when you first let them out!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 7, 2013)

I agree Diane about them bonding, I usually take them out onto the lawn for the first 2/3 days whilst holding mum on the lead, so mum gets some grass and baby gets to play and investigate.


----------



## Small_Stars (Mar 7, 2013)

What I have is their stalls with runs, but I have not let her out into the run because it's about a 6" or so step down and it's muddy thanks to all the snow we got. I didn't want that little wobbly legged foal trying to maneuver the step and down into mud. So, I've kept them stalled up. I have another pen that is smaller, approx 40 x 20 or a tad smaller that is dry and sunny. That's where I was going to take mom and baby. The big pasture is 5 acres. I thought I would put mama and baby in the small pen for a while and then put them back up and then take the younger mare out to the big pasture. We took the younger one out to pasture and mama whinnied for the younger one and carried on and yet when we brought the younger one back to her stall, mama kept charging at her with her teeth showing. LOL She settled back down after a bit. Just found it amusing that she didn't want the younger mare in the pasture without her and yet, didn't want her back in her stall either.

At any rate, do you think it'd be ok to take mama and baby out to the smaller paddock for an hour or two tomorrow afternoon when it gets warm? He's been racing around the stall and bucking and jumping around. I thought he'd really enjoy getting outside. I wasn't going to turn the younger mare out at the same time as the only thing separating the smaller paddock from the pasture is just a single fence and I didn't want mama fighting through the fence. I thought she'd be more relaxed if there were no other horses out there.

We did mess with baby tonight, but he's already afraid of us.



We've had to wait till husband is home to hold mama since she still gets all kinds of upset when you mess with the foal. All I did was warp my arm around him and pet him until he settled down. He was jumping all over the place. I hope we can tame him down. Unfortunately, since we missed the birth, mama doesn't tolerate us near him and we didn't get to imprint him or anything, so he's a bit of a wild child. I just don't want him to grow into one of those minis that you can't catch, that you have to chase all over the place.


----------



## Jade10 (Mar 7, 2013)

With my foal i also missed the birth and the mum was also very protective, so i pretty much ignored the foal and sat in the paddock for a few days and didnt catch the mum either. Within a few days the mum had calmed down and would come near me again, so i just sat down and waited and the foal came straight up to me and wasnt scared at all





Also with my horses i don't have a stable (unfortunately) so my foal and mum were in a little paddock where they could still run if they wanted. So i dont see a problem with you letting them out into the paddock if its warm, unless your worried about catching them to put them back into the stable.

Also, even if the baby is a little scared of you at the moment, i dont think that will last. I think as soon as the mum settles he will probably start to realise that your not a scary person and he will come around



(Fingers crossed it happens soon)

PS sorry about my rambling haha


----------



## Small_Stars (Mar 7, 2013)

You're not rambling at all.



Mama horse is actually, usually, very people friendly.



So, no problems catching her. We have had foals years ago when we did that that came to us and had never been touched till they were weaned. Took awhile, but they always gentled down. I guess I shouldn't worry.





Thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## Jade10 (Mar 7, 2013)

thats alright






my mare is normally very easy to catch as well, even with her previous two foals i never had trouble. Maybe it was because this one was nearly white and the other two were brown/black lol

Anyway good luck



and more pictures when you get the chance pretty please


----------



## Eagle (Mar 8, 2013)

I would bring the younger mare in and let mum and baby out in the big pasture for an hour where they have plenty of space. You have to be careful with fences as babies don't know they need to respect them so they can get hurt. Give them as much space as possible to learn to use his legs. After I would put them in the smaller dry pen for the rest of the day.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 8, 2013)

We never handle our foals here. It is a foal's built in instinct to try to 'escape' from being approached or 'trapped' by any dangerous situation (handling by scarey humans!), so we keep well out of their way. As I have a 'thing' about keeping my stables free from any droppings, we spend quite a lot of time quietly entering the stables to collect the dropping while the mares and foals are in. Mostly this is done on our hands and knees with a small collection bucket, which means that we are 'down' at foal level and not standing up looming over them! Some babies will hide behind their Mommas, some will want to investigate to see who we are, but we still ignore them all, keeping our movements slow and quiet so as not to cause any 'fear'.

Foals are naturally inquisitive and within a couple of weeks they will all approach us to say hello when out in the fields. Within a month they are all leaving their Mommas when we go out to visit and following us around the pasture, and if we stop and sit down we are immediately mobbed, climbed on, sat on and generally 'abused' as they all vie for scratches and attention! We pick up feet as part of this 'game time' and when necessary trim them too, in fact ours dont even see a headcollar until after they are weaned, which never seems to cause a problem as it is just 'one of the games these funny human folk seem to play'!!

Your little lad will be fine, just spend some time sitting in your small paddock with him and his Momma and he will soon come over to investigate and you can then quietly start giving 'scratches' - all babies love scratches!! I do realise that you have had to 'handle' him to get him rugged, but apart from when you have to do his rugs, I would back off a little and give him the chance to approach you in his own time. One word of warning, when 'holding' a foal make sure you have your arm around his chest and not half way up his neck - it is very easy to put pressure on a foal's windpipe and to cut off his breathing!

Receiving cuddles at a couple of weeks/just sitting with them/assembling for foot trimming at a couple of months.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes I do things much the same here. One of my mares always has very friendly foals that will be easily touched from day one but I fight the desire to cuddle them ( which is very hard as they are so darn cute) most of the other babies are shy and will just watch me from behind mum.

Anna those pics are just adorable and explain perfectly how curious they get


----------



## Small_Stars (Mar 8, 2013)

Awesome pictures Anna!





We took baby and mama out into the small pen. The breeder had told us not to let us use his legs much as the joints aren't fused and so it could hurt his legs? But he's running in his stall, so getting him not to use his legs would be an exercise in futility. We took him out and he said he wanted to be a Thoroughbred race horse when he grows up! LOL He was running and bucking and rearing up and prancing and just having a blast. Mama couldn't really run in there, but it let her trot and roll and buck a bit. We have storms moving in, so I only left them out there maybe an hour. We'll take them out to the big pasture next week. It's supposed to get really sunny and warm, so if it's ok on his legs, we'll let them run out there for awhile. I'm sure mama would like to stretch her legs.

Here's a few pictures of the outing today.


----------



## chandab (Mar 8, 2013)

He looks like a pretty upright little guy, so I can't imagine excercise being bad for him. Very cute. congrats


----------



## countrymini (Mar 8, 2013)

He's just lovely! That little face is gorgeous.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 8, 2013)

Yep his legs look just great to me too. He is just stunning and has that "I'm gorgeous" look that shows he knows it



He would do great in the show ring.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 8, 2013)

Ditto to all that Diane says - exercise is the very best thing to help babies strengthen up those wobbly legs!!

It sounds as though he had a great time during his first outing - thanks for the pics, he is just such a cute little fella, good looking too!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 8, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!



He's SOO cute!


----------



## Small_Stars (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you. I am really hoping to get to show him.



I'll tell you that we are VERY new to mini's. I used to show POA's, but that was years and years ago. I am honestly a little scared to get into it, but it's something I've wanted to do for a long time now. I mostly wanted to get into driving mini's. The mama's sire was a driving horse and mama has that fancy action to her and I am hoping this colt goes that way too, though honestly, I haven't the faintest idea what I'm doing. LOL We had an offer on him, but kids and husband agree that we're going to hang on to him and see how it goes.



We can always let him go later on if we wish, but he has the tiny muzzle and the tippy ears and the dished Arab'y face that I was after and so I'm excited to see how he turns out. I just have to work up the nerve to show him. LOL I wanted to train mama to drive too and try and show her. Normally she is very calm and laid back and easy to handle and I think she would be a good cart horse.

Unfortunately the two are stalled up again as we have thunderstorms rolling in, so they won't get to go out again till next week. He really enjoyed being outside.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 9, 2013)

I too am extremely new to minis and intend to show my baby, but I'm nervous as all get out about it too... Do get up the courage to do it! I showed Labrador Retrievers successfully as a teen through AKC, but minis aren't dogs, and I hate getting out of my comfort zone. I don't know anyone around me that shows, so I have no one to "hold my hand" through it. I so hope that we BOTH can get beyond our nervousness!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 9, 2013)

He is such a ham, adorable lil guy, soon he'll be running circles around all of them...if mom allows..... Once again congrats..


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 9, 2013)

Gorgeous Baby Boy Congrats


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 9, 2013)

I really love is face, just adorable! Glad he got the chance to stretch those legs out!


----------

